# Thanksgiving Fatty?



## b.lowry (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone have ideas for a Thanksgiving fatty?

thanks, 
Britt


----------



## michchef (Nov 18, 2009)

I sure do. I'm going to make several fatties using turkey sausage seasoned with a little more sage and poultry seasoning and I'm going to whip up a batch of stuffing made with bread cubes, sage, poultry seasoning and chopped onions, apples, and cranberries and  moisten it with some chicken broth. I wish I had a fattie stuffer like Jeanies, but I think I'll try filling my jerky gun with stuffing and refrigerating it for awhile for it to set up a little, then force it out onto the rolled out sausage (minus the jerky nozzle of course) to roll up. If I roll it in bacon at all, it'll be turkey bacon.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 18, 2009)

Both bread and cornbread stuffing are great in a fatty. Cranberries are a good to give it that sweet/sour flavor. I've never used canned cranberries, so fresh are all I can vouch for. Just follow the recipe on the package, but don't add to many. All you need are enough to punch up the stuffing flavor.

Last year I made one using Jimmy Dean sage sausage with green bean casserole inside and it got rave reviews.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG those both sound so wonderful!!! I can't wait to try mine out.


----------



## b.lowry (Nov 18, 2009)

Both sound real good. The green bean cassarole, did you use those canned onions and white gravey? What happened when you sliced it? Did the cassarole spill out?


----------



## erain (Nov 18, 2009)

i have done some with seasoned ground turkey, this one with a wild rice stuffing... from the one and only first original fatty throwdown. funny used to be a sticky, wonder where it went???


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

I am going to use turkey sausage with a cornbread Andouile stuffing mix on the inside


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 18, 2009)

The white gravy is condensed mushroom soup, and yes there is some juicy spill out. Nobody complained about that since it pools around the fatty like gravy over a meatloaf. 

The french fried onions are a little more soggy than the oven baked casserole, but the flavor is there. I loves me some green bean casserole. This year I canned yellow wax beans for a different color.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 18, 2009)

Was wondering that myself, pretty sure it was there after the crash but I could be wrong.
The Springtime thread is still there but no Thanksgiving style entries in that one.

If using turkey I would recommend adding other sausage or some seasoning to the meat for flavor, did one out of all ground turkey, they can be a litle more difficult to handle than a sausage fattie but smoked up just fine.


----------



## chefmike (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a ground turkey fatty on right now. I mixed in 1/4 lb of pork sausage for consistency and seasoned it with salt pepper and thyme.

I stuffed the boy with mashed taters, cranberry sauce and dressing.

I did not wrap it in bacon, but it is sitting under 4 lbs of beef pepperoni, so the drippings should keep it moist. I may spritz it with some cider after awhile.

It is being done on oak, as that is what I have. I will post up a pic later if I get a chance. 

I am going to pick up the stuff for a fatty piston, as I will smoke some more fatties next week with a 12 lb bird. My fattty season is Thanksgiving until SuperBowl... everybody asks for them for parties.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2009)

Man all of these sure sounds great and yummo too. I cann't wait to make one now. It could be the other thing to do with leftover turkey and the fixins besides the sammies and the micro.


----------



## erain (Nov 19, 2009)

i found it...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=69207

maybe the mods could restore it to its sticky status in the fatty forum... lotsa great ones in that thread to look at....


----------



## raceyb (Nov 19, 2009)

Those ideas sound great!  How about a fatty with a garlic mashed potato filling? or sweet potatoes and pecans in a maple sausage fatty?

The ideas seem endless!  :)


----------



## delarosa74868 (Nov 24, 2009)

I was thinking of trying a Thanksgiving fatty.  What do y'all think of putting stuffing inside?  I'm afraid it will be soggy if I add broth, but I'm also afraid it will be dry if I dont
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## porkaholic (Nov 25, 2009)

b.lowry,

I love all the responses you got but have to make one that is bit off task.  You and I have the same spelling of the same last name.  I wonder if we are related?


----------

